# Hypertufa adventures!



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

YES! I finaly found a shop that sells Perlite close to my home so I could start 'hypertufa-ing' last weekend!
I started very modest to get use to the stuff; a piece of road:


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Don't know why but I have trouble again showing pictures on this site... ;-(

I typed the addresses for 5 pictures but somehow only 1 picture is showing in this posts (looks like it's getting harder each time to post something over here...).

Anyway; for those interested, all (6..) pictures can be found at: http://public.fotki.com/SmallGardenRailway/hypertufa-adventures

I used a mix of 1 part Portland, 1,5 part peat, 1,5 part perlite.
Hopefully the color will be lighter when dried (should become light grey). 
Also did some rocks. I took the pictures but the rocks look very dark so you can't see the difference between the 'rock' and the dirt/earth that good.

I made some holes in the rocks so little plants can be planted and grow there.

Those interested in working with Hypertufa, check out this great site: Hypertufa Gardening[/b]

The site shows a lot of techniques. See also the "basics" on: How To Make Hypertufa[/b]























































Paul


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

I see all your photos just fine; looks great; I use sand in place of pearlite; keep us informed of your progress 

dave


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Your photos show for me. 

Nice hypertufaing.


----------



## hawkeye2 (Jan 6, 2008)

OK, I confess my ignorance here. It would seem that adding peat moss to what is basicly concrete would make it more prone to crumbling over time. What is the advantage to hypertufa over concrete?


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Thanks guys!. Actually the pictures does show to me now also (and I'm glad they do!) but when I posted them they did not... Sometimes these things are so mysterious to me. 
OK, I confess my ignorance here. It would seem that adding peat moss to what is basicly concrete would make it more prone to crumbling over time. What is the advantage to hypertufa over concrete? 


WEIGHT!
That's the big advantage of hypertufa. All 'tufa' recipes use perlite (or vermiculite). Perlite is a very light, rock based nature product. Actually these are small porous pieces of rock and they are used as the substitute of the little pebbles that is used in concrete. To give an example; I have bought a 100 liter bag (about 25 gallons if I'm correct) of perlite and I can raise it with just one hand (and I must admit I'm not a very strong guy...). It almost feels like a big bag of those plastic package chips.
Perlite is used in construction for example as insulation in floors or fireplace chimneys or stone ovens. Also it is used in gardening as a soil improver. Perlite gives the mix a kind of granite look.
Some use vermiculite. This is a bit heavier and give a different surface structure. The reason I don't use vermiculite is that there are questions raised about it. It would be as dangerous as asbestos. The opinions differ very much about this but it's better to be safe I think. Also it is always a good idea to use a dusk mask and protecting gloves.
The peat will make it less stronger than concrete but than again hypertufa is for decorative goals. However, you don't have to be afraid that over 10 to 20 years you only have a pile of dirt left. On the contrary! Hypertufa ornaments are fully weatherproof and there are even examples of steppingstones and walking paths made out of hypertufa. Adding sand and/or fiber mesh will also increase the strength of the 'tufa'.
I used concrete as base for my tracks and places where my buildings stand. Also used it for my tunnel. But 'tufa' is for all the finishing touches; rock stuctures, roads etc. 
Another big advantage is that hypertufa is more workable/editable than concrete when dried. Think about changing or removing things on your layout.
It's also much lighter to remove than concrete (for instance when perhaps ending the hobby one day - hopefully in the very far future!) 
You have to know that I have a poststamp sized garden in the middle of a city. It's not accessible with an excavator (not even a mini one)...
Some great examples of the use of hypertufa in garden railroading can be find on the GScalecentral topic from Graniteshop: http://www.gscalecentral.co.uk/f/m1659.aspx 
He made impressive rocks and even basins out of it. If I'm correct he also use gas-concrete stones as base.

Also, some more information on several hypertufa mixes (some 'extra strong') and other 'hypertufa-nice-to-knows' can be found at: http://www.the-artistic-garden.com/hypertufa-recipes.html

A nice bedside table book is the Hypertufa How-To Manual, can be find for instance at: http://www.dp-db.com/hypertufa-how-to-manual


Paul


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

The right link to Granitshops topic: http://www.gscalecentral.co.uk/f/m1659.aspx


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

I worked today on a loading platform for the goods shed, hypertufa style.
Unfortunatly, when almost finished (I was carving some stone lines in it) and just about ready to take some pictures it started to rain. Not just a bit, but cats and dogs!
The platform surface was really smooth, but some big drops damaged it directly so I had to take some precautions.
So, this is all I can show you for now... 









Paul


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Has anyone that has used this stuff tried adding cement coloring to it if so how did it turn out.


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Posted By pete on 26 Sep 2010 07:57 AM 
Has anyone that has used this stuff tried adding cement coloring to it if so how did it turn out. 


On this video you can see Cement coloring is added to a hypertufa mix (at 2:00 minutes)
Btw, it's just a great video on how to make hypertufa in general!
Paul


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

It has finally stopped raining so I can show the platform! There are two 30x30 cm concrete tiles under it forming a steady base. 




















Paul


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

[No message]


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

How would hypertufa hold up as a road bed for track. You could mold it to go where you want your track to go


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

And some more roads.












Uphill: 


















Downhill: 










And I noticed this little beauty trying hard to stay in scale!!!


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice layout! 

Best, 
TJ


----------

